# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  Test 400 injection in the leg

## chrispy12345

I started my first cycle last Friday and I took 1 ml in my leg muscle and fealt really good that day but the next 4 days was really tough to walk and put much weight on it, day 5 was better and day 6 I fealt like a beast in the gym. Then on day 7 I took another shot but in the other leg and am having the same results. Any suggestions. Thanks

----------


## Motardpdx

Read stickies super info! What gauge of needle? Why the legs? Read all of this http://forums.steroid.com/anabolic-s...rst-cycle.html

----------


## chrispy12345

20 gauge and I take it in the leg because less nerves and major veins.

----------


## jstone

20 Guage is part of the problem. BusterBrown posted a thread recently about gear that is dosed high. You should read it. Your problem is probably a combination of test 400, the size of the needle, and possibly virgin muscle.

I can't do the quads even with a 25 Guage needle, and watson test cyp 200mg/ml. It kills my leg. Try the delt or glute, and get some smaller needles. I use the 20 to draw only.

I'm not as experienced as most of the posters, but this would be my guess.

----------


## Back In Black

You should split your shots 0.5ml every 3.5 days. And forget quads plenty of other sites.

What is your exact cycle and stats?

----------


## chrispy12345

10 weeks of just test 400. Then pct. 1 ml every week. 210 lbs 6' 1" 32 years old

----------


## Back In Black

HCG ?
AI?
Pct plan?

Just trying to make sure you are being a safe as possible :Smilie:

----------


## BIGGUNSWANTED

20g? Thats a sword!!! Lol j/k could be multiple things......higher concentration, HUGE needle, steady injection, alcohol, 
I get sore sometimes with cyp its normal but walking around with a charlie horse for a week could be the gear.

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## BG

I wouldnt recommend high concentration shots in the quads.

----------


## BIGGUNSWANTED

> 20g? Thats a sword!!! Lol j/k i use 25g never hurts. It could be multiple things......higher concentration, HUGE needle, steady injection, alcohol, I get sore sometimes with cyp its normal but walking around with a charlie horse for a week could be the gear. Sent from my iPhone using Forum


<CALayer: 0x1495fcd0>

----------

